# Hello from Milo and I



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

It's been quite a while (years!?) since I posted on SM. I'm sure most of the current posters may not have been around back when I posted regularly here. 

Milo is 8 now, which is crazy - I can't believe how old he is getting! He's still as active and HYPER as ever though. Maybe even more so now :w00t:

I'm pretty busy as I ended up going back to college last year to do a masters and have kind of let go of any social media I had :blush:

Here are some photos of Milo from over the last year. I included one of my other dog Amber too. It was taken about 3 weeks before she passed away during the summer. She had congestive heart failure. Amber was 15 - I had gotten her when I was 10 years old so it's been very strange to not have her around!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hi Orla, it's good to see you back. I missed seeing Milo's beautiful HUGE eyes. I'm so sorry about Amber.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to see you on FB but it has been a while. I have often wondered what happened to you! Welcome back.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Orla and Milo! Nice to see some friends from the past. I'm so sorry for your loss of Amber  Must be very hard since you had had her most of your life. I can't believe Milo is 8. Congrats on going back to school


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It's so good to hear from you and Milo, Orla! I was sorry to hear of Amber's passing - she was a beautiful lady.

Sounds like you are very busy, but I hope you'll pop in here from time to time. We miss you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Orla!! Good to see you back here!! I try to come onto SM at least a few times a week. FB takes up so much time anymore!! 

I'm sorry to hear about Amber. I lost my Archie also. it's sad. 

Hope to see more of you...either here or on FB.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Orla - welcome back.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Orla, we've missed you! So good to see you back here and see pictures of your babies! I'm so sorry about Amber - she had a very sweet look about her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome back, sorry about your loss.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Orla
Good to see you and Milo here. :wub::wub: Tyler will be 8 in Feb. Where does the time go. Milo is as handsome as ever. I try to check in every so often but life gets in the way. I'm so sorry about Amber. So hard when you grew up together. 



maggieh said:


> Orlando, we've missed you! So good to see you back here and see pictures of your babies! I'm so sorry about Amber - she had a very sweet look about her.


So Maggie -- Orlando???? -- I'm thinking spellcheck got the better of you here. I guess it was the Disney trolls. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Orla! I have missed you and Milo. MIlo is still as adorable as ever. I love the pictures of him.

I am so sorry about Amber. I love the picture of her, too ... she was such a beauty.

That's wonderful that you have continued your education. Good for you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Orla
> Good to see you and Milo here. :wub::wub: Tyler will be 8 in Feb. Where does the time go. Milo is as handsome as ever. I try to check in every so often but life gets in the way. I'm so sorry about Amber. So hard when you grew up together.
> 
> 
> So Maggie -- Orlando???? -- I'm thinking spellcheck got the better of you here. I guess it was the Disney trolls. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Ugh! Spellcheck and trying to type while nodding off! Or, Disney trolls!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome back Orly! We've missed Milo's pretty face on here. He looks as handsome as ever. I'm so sorry to hear about Amber.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Milo is adorable! So sorry for our loss of Amber, such a pretty girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((ORLA)))) :wub: I have missed you :wub: not long ago I thought of you and little Milo.:wub: I have ALWAYS loved Milo's, he is just so very special. Give him loves from auntie Paula and I'm sending you girlfriend hugs:wub:


My precious Matilda went home to Heavens Rainbow Bridge in January of congestive heart failure. I'm so so sorry about your Amber, I love that picture of her.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Amber! 

That Milo of yours is just precious!! I am in love with that little face! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad to see so many familiar names! So sorry to those of you who also lost a beloved pet recently


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome back Orla! I am so very sorry for your loss of Amber. What a beautiful girl. You must miss her very much after growing up with her.
Milo is as cute as ever! You always have the most wonderful photos of him. So happy you both are back!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome back Orla and Milo.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome back Orla:chili:
Oh my goodness. ..there is sweet Milo with those huge gorgeous eyes! !!!
We've missed you!
So sorry to hear about your loss, Amber was a beautiful baby:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Orla good to see you and Milo here again. I'm sorry about Amber, that photo of her is precious. Hope you can pop in every now and again, you will need a break from the Masters ; )

We were each others Secret Santa buddies the last time, that was the last one we had here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------

